# Do you take your shoes off on the plane?



## ski stef (Jan 6, 2012)

My girlfriend recently posted a picture of a person who took their shoes off next to her on the plane.  She was completely disgusted. My take? I think everyone does it. Do you take your shoes off...or just wear sandals to avoid all conflict.  I've never really been that aware of this topic except I usually remove my shoes, so now I'm feeling almost guilty that x amount of people might have a serious problem with this.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2012)

I dont fly that often, but when I do....I choose to leave my shoes on.  

Stay covered my feet.


----------



## ski stef (Jan 6, 2012)

I think sometimes it depends on how long the flight is. To FL and youre not feeling sleepy fine but a 8-12 hour flight..idk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2012)

Shoes off always so what if passenger pass out from stinky feet lol


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2012)

Sometimes I do; sometimes I don't


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 6, 2012)

No.  I wear comfy shoes.


----------



## ski stef (Jan 6, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> No.  I wear comfy shoes.



I want some. What do you wear?


----------



## legalskier (Jan 6, 2012)

I untie my laces. Best of both worlds. Good in case of water landing, too.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 6, 2012)

I routinely take a 14 hour flight. I always take off my shoes. Pad around the cabin in socks. Or bare feet. I am sorry.


----------



## Edd (Jan 6, 2012)

I do it even though it feels wrong.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 6, 2012)

unless you've got stinky feet I'd say those who are offeneded by the shoe-less feet are the ones w/ the issues...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2012)

I've never even though of taking my shoes off on a plane.  I wouldn't really have a problem if someone else did it though, unless they had really stinky feet.


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 7, 2012)

Shoes off and Noise Cancelling headphones on! If someone complained I wouldn't hear them anyway.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 7, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> My girlfriend recently posted a picture of a person who took their shoes off next to her on the plane.  She was completely disgusted. My take? I think everyone does it. Do you take your shoes off...or just wear sandals to avoid all conflict.  I've never really been that aware of this topic except I usually remove my shoes, so now I'm feeling almost guilty that x amount of people might have a serious problem with this.


Sometimes i do / socks on. No one ever complained or weird'ed out. Then again my feet are'nt gross looking and or stink bombs. 
I have to wonder how your girl would've reacted if those shoeless feet belonged to Brad Pitt or Justin Timberlake?


----------



## speden (Jan 7, 2012)

On an overnight flight I'll take them off.  I think feet swell up a little at altitude and I find it easier to sleep with them off.  In the old days the airlines used to give passengers in business class an extra pair of socks to put over your regular socks.  Not sure if they still do that.


----------



## Nick (Jan 7, 2012)

Flights > 2 hrs, shoes come off. Sorry. way more comfortable.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> I want some. What do you wear?



I have many pairs.  Go to the store and get a comfy pair.


----------



## Chinalfr (Jan 7, 2012)

I take the shoes off on all trans-atlantic flight.  


Sent from my iPhone 5.


----------



## Nick (Jan 7, 2012)

Chinalfr said:


> I take the shoes off on all trans-atlantic flight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5.



Welcome to the forum Chinalflr!


----------



## Chinalfr (Jan 7, 2012)

Nick said:


> Welcome to the forum Chinalflr!



Thanks for the warm welcome.  


Sent from my iPhone 5.


----------



## ski stef (Jan 7, 2012)

〽❄❅;678783 said:
			
		

> Sometimes i do / socks on. No one ever complained or weird'ed out. Then again my feet are'nt gross looking and or stink bombs.
> I have to wonder how your girl would've reacted if those shoeless feet belonged to Brad Pitt or Justin Timberlake?



I'll make sure to run this q by her


----------



## ski stef (Jan 7, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have many pairs.  Go to the store and get a comfy pair.



I'm just kidding, I've got my uggs aka foot garage. But I still like to take them off on a flight. For the most part.


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 8, 2012)

I've never even considered taking them off.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2012)

Ya most i ever do is four hours on plane, i never of though of it, but you could bring slippers


----------



## Chinalfr (Jan 8, 2012)

There are no rules against having a bare foot onboard a flight (TSA actually want your shoes off during security checkpoint).  BTW, the airline encouraged everyone to feel comfortable during all flight.  So, I will do anything on a flight to make myself comfortable (except breaking any airline / federal rules).  Just make sure don't take off the shoes and try to light it up with matches /sarcasm.  


Sent from my iPhone 5.


----------



## tekweezle (Jan 8, 2012)

Don't walk around barefoot.   You might catch athletes foot fungus or a staph infection.   They say that airplanes and cruise ships harbor lots of nasty bacteria.

I Wear comfortable slip on shoes easy to take on and off at airport security.   For really long flights,  nothing wrong with slippers or sandals. 

Sent from my Htc Incredible via tapatalk....


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm usually in a suit and dress shoes, and almost always take my shoes off if the flights more than an hour or two. I do always slip one half off first and wait a bit for a sniff check, then if alls ckear, off they come. I put them back on to go to the bathroom, though. Exceept on trans or intercontinental flights, when i use the slippers they give.


----------



## vdk03 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## ski stef (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2012)

vdk03 said:


>



Perfect!


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 9, 2012)

speden said:


> On an overnight flight I'll take them off.  I think feet swell up a little at altitude and I find it easier to sleep with them off.  In the old days the airlines used to give passengers in business class an extra pair of socks to put over your regular socks.  Not sure if they still do that.


Yes, feet swell up in flight. Most travel magazines tell you to keep your shoes on because your expanded feet will be hard to get back in your shoes when you land. As a veteran shoe-remover, hard leather slip-on loafers are the hardest to put back on.

First and business class travelers still get a small toiletry kit on long flights complete with socks for padding around the cabin. Of course, in the old days, the socks they gave you had a thin foam pad on the soles. Now, it's more like a tube sock.


----------



## Nick (Jan 9, 2012)

I usually wear sneakers when I fly. Easy on,  easy off!


----------



## frapcap (Jan 9, 2012)

legalskier said:


> I untie my laces. Best of both worlds. Good in case of water landing, too.



You mean a crash into the water in the middle of the ocean, right? I'm not sure why they call it a landing. :lol:


Bit I digress, shoes always come off if the flight is 3+ hours. Or if dress shoes are on. Most folks I sit next to kind of give you a look, but then take off their own shoes after deciding that they could be more comfortable.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 9, 2012)

twinplanx said:


> unless you've got stinky feet I'd say those who are offeneded by the shoe-less feet are the ones w/ the issues...



This!  Some people really have funky hangups.


----------



## vdk02 (Dec 28, 2012)

Just wear your hiking croc's. Then it's a non-issue.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 28, 2012)

If it's a 2 hours or less flight, prob not. If it's over, sorry, they are coming off. Especially on those 19 hour flights that I seem to be on more routinely now


----------



## darent (Dec 28, 2012)

I wear slip on shoes for security check points, they slip off easy. stuff dryer sheets in your shoes, solves smelly feet issue


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2013)

When I was on long flights to and from Thailand recently not only did I take my shoes off, but my socks for part of the flights as well.  That was mostly when I was trying to sleep.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 2, 2013)

Just think of it this way.

Where do a majority of folks go just before they board a flight? The bathroom

How clean are most airport bathroom floors? 

I keep my COMFY shoes ON during all flights!


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah I take my shoes off in flight.  But only because it's hard to get my pants off over my shoes.


----------



## dmc (Jan 3, 2013)

I ALWAYS take my shoes off on long flights..  

I AM disgusted by people that go bare foot on planes...

I ALWAYS have a pair of comfy socks to slip into..


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 3, 2013)

I take my shoes off, but barefoot is nasty!


----------



## Sunder->Twister (Jan 10, 2013)

Depends on the Airline.

Southwest, JetBlue, Virgin - Yes.
Delta, United, US Air - hell no.


----------



## Dmiller27 (Jan 10, 2013)

My shoes last about one 30 seconds once I'm settled in my seat.   However,  I sometimes wonder when im putting them back on in mid flight to use the pissah if somebody wonders if im trying to light a shoe bomb.  Awkward! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ricerocket (Jan 17, 2013)

Depends on duration, but mostly have them off!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 27, 2013)

Just flew to Dallas and kept them on.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Just flew to Dallas and kept them on.



How was the flight?  Did you get any nuts to snack on?  Did you fly American?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2013)

bvibert said:


> How was the flight?  Did you get any nuts to snack on?  Did you fly American?


Yes, flew American. No free nuts but could of purchased them. They did give me a full can of diet coke though. My final destinations was Tulsa, Oklahoma. Get to do it all again tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Yes, flew American. No free nuts but could of purchased them. They did give me a full can of diet coke though. My final destinations was Tulsa, Oklahoma. Get to do it all again tonight.



I've done that American flight from BDL to DFW a few times, not long enough for me to think about taking my shoes off...

Have a nice flight!


----------



## amazaheri (Jan 28, 2013)

depends on length of flight...


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2013)

My last 2 trips I got bumped to business...   They give you those awesome slippers....


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2013)

dmc said:


> My last 2 trips I got bumped to business...   They give you those awesome slippers....



Like these?


----------

